# Did the PE exam significantly change in past decade?



## MishaAl (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello All!

I'm gathering study materials for the April 15 exam. I've got Lindeburg's MERM 13th edition and Practice Problems 11th (2001) edition. Is this book too outdated to study with? Has the exam significantly changed since then?


----------



## ATL Derek (Oct 29, 2014)

I do not think the exam has changed very much, but the MERM practice problems are not very representative of the exam. I recommend the NCEES exam books and Six Minute Solutions.


----------



## Mike M PE (Oct 29, 2014)

What he said. The MERM problems will have drive home the concepts but take much longer than 6 minutes each to complete.


----------



## P-E (Nov 3, 2014)

I had good luck with the merm practice problems. I felt well prepared. I didn't care much for the six min solutions.


----------



## MishaAl (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you guys! It's good some books can be reused.

I am going to invest in the NCEES practice exam as well.


----------

